# Neuer Ryzen PC + Bildschirm, später WaKü



## Research (9. Juni 2020)

Grüße,

die Not treibt.

Ich suche einen PC.





> 1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC?
> *


*
Nichts
*


> *2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?
> *


*
Noch unentschlossen. Denke FHD mit Freesync 2. Gerne höherwertig.




			3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Quasi alles.
Core i73740QM
32GByte
970m



			4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Demnächst.



			5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Event. 10GBit Ethernet.



			6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ja



			7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nicht genau festgesetzt.



			8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Office, VM, Spiele. +20GByte RAM Nutzung normal.
Spiele die +4 Kerne nutzen, FF im Hintergrund gut 2 Kerne, samt Restanwendungen die gerne auch 1-2 Kerne nutzen.



			9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


250GByte OS SSD.
1TB SSD.



			10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche?

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

GPU kann gerne Mittelklasse sein. Plane später alles unter Wasser zu setzten.
*Thermaltake WP 200 liegt dafür bereit, nur fehlt mir die Zeit.
Deswegen eine Potente Zwischenlösung.

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz, boxed ab &euro;'*'419,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 420€
Mainboard:  ? 150-200€. Gerne mit 10GBit, notfalls per PCIe.
RAM: Patriot Viper Steel DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3600 ab &euro;'*'309,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 309€
Speichermedien:  
Patriot Viper VPN100 256GB ab &euro;'*'52,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 52€
1TByte SSD? ~120€
Grafikkarte: 
Netzteil:  SilverStone Essential Modular Gold ET700-MG 700W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'81,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 82€
Gehäuse: 50-70€
Kühler:
be quiet! Dark Rock TF ab &euro;'*'69,52 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 70€
oder
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-c14s-a1271077.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 70€

Gehäuse und GPU sind nur Temporär.
Mainboard bin ich Unsicher. Denke aber Richtung 570.


..


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Juni 2020)

10G LAN onboard ist zu teuer, also zumindest deutlich teurer als die PCIe Karte. Bei der CPU würde ich trotzdem etwas mehr als deine angepeilten 150-200€ in das Board investieren. Evtl zB das MSI X570 Unify, da hättest du zumindest 2,5G LAN dabei...

Beim Netzteil sollte es was hochwertig(er)es. Seasonic PX, be quiet! Straight Power oder Fractal Design Ion+ mit ca. 550W. Je nach GPU am Ende auch gleich mit 750W.

Da du das ganze "unter Wasser" setzen möchtest, erschließt sich mir nicht, wieso du dir 70€ teure Luftkühler (dazu noch Topblower) aussuchst. Entweder den mitgelieferten Prism nutzen oder was günstigeres im Bereich bis höchstens (!) 50€ (würde ich zumindest machen).

Was schwebt dir denn bei der Grafikkarte vor? Da du kein Budget angibst, schlage ich mal eine RX 5700 vor. Für FHD genug Leistung und mit Abstrichen auch für höhere Auflösungen geeignet.


----------



## markus1612 (9. Juni 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> 10G LAN onboard ist zu teuer, also zumindest deutlich teurer als die PCIe Karte. Bei der CPU würde ich trotzdem etwas mehr als deine angepeilten 150-200€ in das Board investieren. Evtl zB das MSI X570 Unify, da hättest du zumindest 2,5G LAN dabei...
> 
> Beim Netzteil sollte es was hochwertig(er)es. Seasonic PX, be quiet! Straight Power oder Fractal Design Ion+ mit ca. 550W. Je nach GPU am Ende auch gleich mit 750W.
> 
> ...



Oder das neue X570 Tomahawk.


----------



## Research (9. Juni 2020)

> 10G LAN onboard ist zu teuer, also zumindest deutlich teurer als die PCIe Karte. Bei der CPU würde ich trotzdem etwas mehr als deine angepeilten 150-200€ in das Board investieren. Evtl zB das MSI X570 Unify, da hättest du zumindest 2,5G LAN dabei...


Ja, denke ich auch.



> Beim Netzteil sollte es was hochwertig(er)es. Seasonic PX, be quiet! Straight Power oder Fractal Design Ion+ mit ca. 550W. Je nach GPU am Ende auch gleich mit 750W.


Netzteil war auf die Schnelle Platzhalter.
Denke aber nicht das ich, selbst mit größerer GPU ü600Watt komme.
Konkretes Modell?



> Da du das ganze "unter Wasser" setzen möchtest, erschließt sich mir nicht, wieso du dir 70€ teure Luftkühler (dazu noch Topblower) aussuchst. Entweder den mitgelieferten Prism nutzen oder was günstigeres im Bereich bis höchstens (!) 50€ (würde ich zumindest machen).


Immer ein Freund von Topblowern gewesen.
Dazu sind halt die SpaWas oft ein Thema was Kühlung angeht.
Bei WaKü muss ich dann was basteln.



> Was schwebt dir denn bei der Grafikkarte vor? Da du kein Budget angibst, schlage ich mal eine RX 5700 vor. Für FHD genug Leistung und mit Abstrichen auch für höhere Auflösungen geeignet.


Am Ende ja. Nur müsste halt ein Wasserblock passen.

Das Ganze sollte ~ein Jahr halten.

Danach wird das WP200 WaKü Vollbestükt.
Core W200
Core P200

Den Wahnsinn will ich dann angehen.
Bin noch unsicher was ich wo unterbringe.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Juni 2020)

Von mir aus auch ein Topblower...aber auch die gehen günstiger, wenn's nur vorübergehend sein soll ^^


----------



## Research (9. Juni 2020)

Ja, das wird dann weiter-vererbt.
Nicht "der" Verlust.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Juni 2020)

Okay...

Als Gehäuse kann man zB ein Pure Base 500 oder ein Phanteks P300 nehmen. Auch hier gilt natürlich: es ginge auch günstiger ^^


----------



## Noname1987 (10. Juni 2020)

Beimn Gehäuse würde ich ev an deiner Stelle etwas mehr ausgeben, wenn du später Radiatoren etc einbauen möchtest. Die passen nicht in jedes Gehäuse, vor allem wenn es größere Radiatoren werden sollen.


----------



## Research (10. Juni 2020)

Habe das WP200 da.
Mir fehlt aber dafür die Zeit.

Gucke mir gerade das:
BitFenix Nova Mesh schwarz ab &euro;'*'49,52 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
50€
an.


Edit:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz, boxed ab &euro;'*'419,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 420€
Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify ab &euro;' '298,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 300€
RAM: Patriot Viper Steel DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3600 ab &euro;'*'309,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 309€
Speichermedien:
Patriot Viper VPN100 256GB ab &euro;'*'52,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 52€
Patriot Burst 960GB ab &euro;'*'99,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 100€
Grafikkarte: https://geizhals.de/amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt-50th-anniversary-100-438329-a2074444.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 414€
Netzteil: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...-atx-2-51-bn307-a2204672.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 140€
Gehäuse:  BitFenix Nova Mesh schwarz ab &euro;'*'49,52 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 50€
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF ab &euro;'*'69,52 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 70€
.
1855€.

Noch wer ne Idee?


----------



## Research (12. Juni 2020)

Push.


----------



## Noname1987 (12. Juni 2020)

Bei den Mainboards der X570er von MSI stehen die Spannungswandler in der Kritik  dürfte aber nur beim starken übertakten, wenn überhaupt, ein Problem werden. 750w Netzteil finde ich übertrieben, zumal die BeQuiets derzeit fast nicht lieferbar sind, ansonsten wäre das straight power eine gute PSU. Alternativ könntest du Seasonic Focus PX Platinum mit 650 ins Auge fassen, das sollte locker reichen.


----------



## Research (12. Juni 2020)

Ja, das mit MSI habe ich auch gehört, schlechter als die 470er.
ASUS ist für mich gestorben.

Bleibt GB und ASR.
GB hatte da auch Probleme, meiner Erinnerung nach.
ASR war OK. ?

Das SS werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## markus1612 (12. Juni 2020)

Ich würde mal auf den Release des X570 Tomahawk warten.
Das Board ist für 225€ nicht zu schlagen.
Auch die B550 Boards könnten ganz interessant werden.


----------



## Research (12. Juni 2020)

Ja, B550 war ich am überlegen.
Will aber nicht wirklich warten.

Das
MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI ab &euro;' '224,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
?


----------



## markus1612 (12. Juni 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Ja, B550 war ich am überlegen.
> Will aber nicht wirklich warten.
> 
> Das
> ...



Die B550 Boards sollen doch noch diesen Monat kommen.

Das Board meine ich.


----------



## Noname1987 (12. Juni 2020)

Bin mit meinem Asrock zufrieden, aber für den Chipset Fan hab ich ne Custum Kurve, keine Ahnung wie es ohne wäre.


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2020)

Umplanung:
Case: SilverStone Fara R1 weiß (SST-FAR1W) ab &euro;'*'48,45 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 48€
PSU ?  beQueit ist nicht lieferbar....
Nutze gerade den Alternate PC Konfigurator. Bekomme da nen Rabbat.


----------



## SaPass (20. Juli 2020)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Bei den Mainboards der X570er von MSI stehen die Spannungswandler in der Kritik  dürfte aber nur beim starken übertakten, wenn überhaupt, ein Problem werden.



Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Bei den alten und günstigen X570-Boards von MSI ist das der Fall. Deswegen hat MSI die Boards neu aufgelegt und das X570 Tomahawk und das X570 Unify nachgereicht. Ein Test der Spannungswandler des X570 Unifys zeigt, dass diese mit absolut problemlos mit einem stark übertakteten 3900X klar kommen und selbst ohne Kühlung oder Luftzug nur auf 65°C kommen. Das X570 Tomahawk ist sehr ähnlich ausgestattet und sollte daher eine ähnliche VRM-Performance liefern. An dieser Stelle kann man eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung aussprechen MSI scheint nun alles richtig zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Umplanung:
> Case: SilverStone Fara R1 weiß (SST-FAR1W) ab €'*'48,45 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 48€
> PSU ?  beQueit ist nicht lieferbar....
> Nutze gerade den Alternate PC Konfigurator. Bekomme da nen Rabbat.



Bei Alternate lieferbar.
Fractal Design ION'+' 760P 760W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 6x PCIe, Kabel-Management


----------



## Research (21. Juli 2020)

Besten Dank.

Werde vorläufig ne 5500XT 8GB kaufen.

Werde heute nochmal auflisten.


Apokalypse-Shopping ist toll.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Juli 2020)

Hast du die die SSD Modelle in der Größe ~250 und 500GB mal in Punkto _Preis pro GB _verglichen?
AFAIK aus meinem Bau Anfang des Jahres war das Verhältnis bei den 500er Modellen besser als bei den kleineren.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (21. Juli 2020)

Bei der System SSD würde ich mind. >500 GB nehmen. Die ist dann auch nicht so abgespeckt wie die ganz kleine (kleine SSDs sind immer teuer und abgespeckt)

Produktvergleich Patriot Viper VPN100 512GB, Patriot Viper VPN100 256GB Geizhals Deutschland

Alternative zur System SSD: Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 500GB ab &euro;'*'58,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

ggf. würde ich sogar die 2te SSD rauskürzen und direkt auf 2TB gehen wäre von der Performance her besser. (ist aber natürlich teurer)

Smooth Spot zwischen Leistung und Größe sind aktuell die 1TB SSDs (falls dir das reicht)

Produktvergleich Patriot Viper VPN100 512GB, Patriot Viper VPN100 256GB, Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, Silicon Power P34A80 2TB, Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 1TB, Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 500GB Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Research (21. Juli 2020)

Habe schon die Viper 512GByte drin in der Alternate Liste.
Und eine 1TByte Viper.

Kaufe deswegen ne 500er da man da noch annehmbar Backups von machen kann.
1TByte für SPiele
Habe meine C: so auf nur 160GByte vollgemüllt.


----------



## Research (22. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Alternate lieferbar.
> Fractal Design ION'+' 760P 760W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 6x PCIe, Kabel-Management



Ist soweit ich sehe, Single Rail?


----------



## SaPass (22. Juli 2020)

Korrekt. Wenn dir Threshold das empfiehlt, kannst du das bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## Research (22. Juli 2020)

Denke auch. Nur manchmal übersieht man was.



Finale Liste:

Ryzen PC Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

.

Der Bildschirm kann Platzhalter sein.

Das ist etwas wo ich mich blödsuche/vergleiche.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Ist soweit ich sehe, Single Rail?



Ja. Das Ion Plus wird von High Power gefertigt und ist dem Seasonic Focus PX überlegen.
Kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen.


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2020)

Das mit dem MoBo ist bekannt:
MSI X570 Unify + $250~ VRM Thermal Test - YouTube

Uff, jetzt noch der Bildschirm.....

PCGH-Redaktion hilft da eher nicht so.... 
.


----------



## Research (6. August 2020)

Update, so quasi bestellt, nun ist das Netzteil ausverkauft.
@Threshold Ne Idee?


----------



## Lordac (6. August 2020)

Servus,

ich bin zwar nicht "Threshold", würde alternativ aber das Straight Power 11 750W, oder Seasonic Focus GX / PX 750W kaufen.

Gruß, Lordac


----------



## Research (6. August 2020)

PC-Netzteil guenstig online kaufen '|' ALTERNATE.de

beQuiet ist bis auf die unverkäuflichen nicht verfügbar.

Alternate empfiehlt :
Sharkoon SilentStorm Cool Zero 750W, PC-Netzteil.
.

Edit:
Jetzt ist das:
Fractal Design ION'+' 760P 760W, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 6x PCIe, Kabel-Management
wieder verfügbar.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Alternate empfiehlt :
> Sharkoon SilentStorm Cool Zero 750W, PC-Netzteil.



Die Dinger werden echt laut unter Last.


----------



## Research (7. August 2020)

Grüße,

Alternate wurde mir, sagen wir ich Habe woanders bestellt.

Jemand nen Tip für ein Netzteil bei:
Netzteile günstig online kaufen bei csv-direct.de
?

Habe das:
750W be quiet Straight Power 11 CM ATX günstig bei csv-direct.de
als "Platzhalter" genommen.

Lustigerweise haben die Sache die als nicht verfügbar sind, auf Anfrage ca. 3 Tage später da.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2020)

Du kannst das Seasonic nehmen.
750W Seasonic Focus PX ATX 2 4 Netzteil günstig bei csv-direct.de


----------



## Research (7. August 2020)

OK.
SS oder FD, welches wäre deiner Meinung besser?
Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme das FD.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2020)

Das Fractal ist leiser.


----------



## Research (14. September 2020)

So, PC steht und lebt.
Ersten Tests, "Volllast" sehr leise, ohne drosseln.

Baue gerade meinen Schreibtisch um das der Bildschirm passt.


----------

